# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Foxtel dish removal/Sell

## hooman

We r doing some renovations and have had to remove the foxtel dish.  We haven't had foxtel for about 18 months. It was installed about 2.5 years ago when the house was rented out.  Does anyone know what we can do with the dish. Can you sell them, is there anything I can use it for.

----------


## TermiMonster

Inverted, they make excellent giant woks for street parties.

----------


## PhilT2

I think Foxtel own the dish but never bother to collect them because they're worth very little. There's one on ebay at the moment, $10 and it's yours.

----------


## hooman

might chuck it in the shed until i find a use for it. Seems a waste to throw it out.

----------


## PhilT2

Check whirlpool.net or overclockers, they might have some ideas, don't think you can use it for any of the free satellite channels, wrong band. Or you could just hang on to it until Foxtel becomes worth watching, although the dish will be fossilised by then.

----------


## hooman

posted on gumtree for $35, there are a few others but nothing lower than $50, let see if I get any bites.

----------


## hooman

Sold on gumtree for $35 in 1 day.   :Redface:

----------


## PhilT2

The buyer didn't happen to mention what he wanted it for, did he?

----------


## hooman

Yeah he did, apparently he has foxtel at his holiday house so he is planning to hook up the dish at home then when he is home he brings the box from the holiday house to his home and he has free foxtel at home.  He was a really nice guy, hope it works for him.

----------


## PhilT2

It will as long as he doesn't inform Foxtel, who I believe allow the equipment to be used in one property only. Not that they are trying to screw people for a few extra dollars of course...

----------

